# new workshop



## jasdon79 (28 Jan 2011)

hi all its been a while but iam back we have moved and its time to buld a new workshop all over again 

i will up load pis on sunday


----------



## bubbabear (28 Jan 2011)

jasdon79":37omoui6 said:


> hi all its been a while but iam back we have moved and its time to buld a new workshop all over again
> 
> i will up load pis on sunday



You spending Saturday in the pub then? :shock:


----------



## jasdon79 (29 Jan 2011)

yep


----------



## joiner_sim (29 Jan 2011)

what a tease


----------



## bubbabear (29 Jan 2011)

:lol:

Couldnt resist sorry.


----------



## Fromey (30 Jan 2011)

C'mon, it's Sunday. Where's the shed-porn?


----------



## ginsters (30 Jan 2011)

Bump....its to cold to do owt here,need some pics..


----------



## jasdon79 (31 Jan 2011)

its to coldddddddddddddddddd to take any pics

no sorry i was at a tool sale and have spent all day today getting all the rubbish out of it. the fire has been burring bright all day 

i will put up the pics tommrow night thats tuesday sorry all for keeping this shed porn from you


----------



## jasdon79 (1 Feb 2011)

ok here are todays photos wookshop porn, today i have started to point the walls on the inside


----------



## kirkpoore1 (1 Feb 2011)

Damn, stone buildings are cool. Well, until you need to insulate, electrify, plumb, add doors, expand, or stuff like that. Then they're cool PITA's. I hope your work goes well on that.

Kirk


----------



## ginsters (2 Feb 2011)

smart,looking forwrd to the progress


----------



## Fromey (2 Feb 2011)

Corrr, get a load of the exposed beams on that one!

Well it certainly has a rustic finish to it on the inside. Re-pointing would be my first move as well. Are you going to leave the stonework exposed as a feature or line the walls?


----------



## joiner_sim (2 Feb 2011)

If you finish this correctly and to a high standard, I think you will have a very beautiful looking workshop!


----------



## jasdon79 (2 Feb 2011)

hi i am going to point the wall not render them

but bad news today all the timbers are full of woodworm and apart from the a frames thay all need new ones i can do all the woodwork myself but not the roofing. i had a quote for 4-5 grand for all the roofs to be done in slate as a lot of them are weak and broken so i'm going to take them all off and put up green box profile instead thats only 1589 for all the sheets and fixings not as nice as slate but thats life bye for now (hammer)


----------



## Dibs-h (3 Feb 2011)

jasdon79":2cgf7acm said:


> in slate as a lot of them are weak and broken )



TBH from the pictures (and they show reasonable detail) most like perfectly useable.


----------



## Deejay (3 Feb 2011)

Hello Jason

I think Dibs is right.

I'm retired so I'm time rich and cash poor.

If it was mine, I'd recover the slate and see how much was reuseable. Take one off and make sure it's a standard size that you can still get locally.

Then felt it and replace the laths. As long as you get the lath spacing right, fitting the slate isn't that difficult and it's only a single storey so scaffolding it shouldn't be too expensive, if you don't fancy climbing off ladders.

One thing to think about is how flat the plane of the roof is. From the pic's it looks a bit uneven, which is OK with slates, but a big flat sheet of metal might be a bit awkward.

Good luck with it, whatever you decide.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jasdon79 (3 Feb 2011)

thank you for your advice but its the cost of the reslating that i just cant aford the back of the barn is in a much worse state i will all pics tomorrow


----------



## bubbabear (3 Feb 2011)

Jasdon
Are the roof sheets you intend to use single skin or the insulated sandwich type, kingspan I think is the trade name. I did all mine with insulated and it makes it really warm in the cold weather.


----------



## jasdon79 (4 Feb 2011)

i'm going to use single skin and than use the kingspan sheets between the rafters much cheeper the sheets are 1769 with fittings and the insulated ones would cost 4567.


----------



## OLD (4 Feb 2011)

It would be a great shame not to reuse the slates perhaps you could slate the front face and use a man made product/slate for the rear. If you do not use the slates the roofer will just collect them up and sell them.
Roofing work is quite easy once the supporting timbers are in place
Note also timbers can be treated for worm and strengthened if not to far gone.


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Feb 2011)

hi
Just wondered if you had gone into the planning aspect of changing the roof covering. You may need planning permission to do that. Better check with the local council, before you spend any money
Cheers
George


----------



## jasdon79 (13 Feb 2011)

thanks for the words of help, the inside is almost pointed up this week the roof all the batterns are full of woodworm and like paper, the only bit i can save is the a frames. sheets arived saturday all go this week will update pics monday thanks jason


----------



## Aled Dafis (13 Feb 2011)

Nice project. 

We'll have to get together some time, I'm only 15mins away in Caerwedros.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## jasdon79 (4 Mar 2011)

here is the workshop after pointing







and after a bit more


----------



## jasdon79 (4 Mar 2011)

and also the roof is on, it took a lot of work to fix the dip in the roof


----------



## jasdon79 (4 Mar 2011)

and also i have started with the painting, just the floor to lay next weekish


----------



## jasdon79 (8 Mar 2011)

what no answers


----------



## Halo Jones (9 Mar 2011)

I think the all the pointing and the inside wash looks good (must have taken ages). However, I saw the new roofing which looks to be a decent job but completely out of place and then all the lovely looking tiles sitting on the ground. I think it is a real shame you couldn't have reused them  . Maybe once the old guttering is down and replaced with something that will match the roof and the old tiles are gone it will look more the part, a real mix of old and new? I hate judging other folks work in the negative, mainly because I know how much work (and money!) goes into these projects but you did ask for comments.


----------



## Lee J (9 Mar 2011)

the inside looks ok, nice white washing. 

but the roof looks pants. sorry. I'm with 'halo jones' on that one. 

might be a touch noisy when working inside there during a downpour too. (hammer)


----------



## billybuntus (9 Mar 2011)

The roof is very functional and I'm sure it'll look 10 times better in a years time with a bit of age behind it. Good work.


----------



## Mcluma (10 Mar 2011)

selling of that slate should pay for your new roof


----------



## jasdon79 (12 Mar 2011)

bump


----------

